
Made in Italy, by Chinese workers - waqasaday
http://www.reuters.com/news/picture/made-in-italy-by-chinese-workers-idUSRTX16XEA
======
smn1234
"Many illegal immigrants arrive on three-month tourist visas but stay in Italy
for a few years, until they make enough money to go back to China. "

